# Escambia County, Fl



## Medx504 (May 13, 2015)

Good Morning All,

I am revisiting ideas of locations to work. I am thinking of Escambia County, Fl. I have a relative that has been living in persacola for 25 years, and enjoys the locations. My relative is orginally from LA, so he suggested working for the county. I am an EMT Basic. For the time being I would be commuting from AL. I would like to gather ideas such as pay, type of hours I would be working ,etc.

Thank You for your time.


----------

